# Best Emulators?



## coolbry95 (Oct 13, 2011)

What are the best emulators to play with? I'm using GBC AD but is there any better ones? This is my first time messing with them. This one is working good so far too.


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Volume + has an emulator built in

Axoim/Patient Zero has REAL beats audio built in. I love it. It's not everyone's cup of tea, but if you they the EQ set right with high end head phones with beats it sounds like onkyo's 7.1 surround system.


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

DHO said:


> Volume + has an emulator built in
> 
> Axoim/Patient Zero has REAL beats audio built in. I love it. It's not everyone's cup of tea, but if you they the EQ set right with high end head phones with beats it sounds like onkyo's 7.1 surround system.


WHATTTTTT?? my favorite emu is gameboid and gbcoid. pretty much anything by yongzh but that stuff is only in the slideme market now.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

doobie711 said:


> WHATTTTTT?? my favorite emu is gameboid and gbcoid. pretty much anything by yongzh but that stuff is only in the slideme market now.


Anything that ends in oid basically. That's what Yongzh names is emulators and they are all rock solid.


----------



## bearwithabeard (Aug 26, 2011)

DHO said:


> Volume + has an emulator built in
> 
> Axoim/Patient Zero has REAL beats audio built in. I love it. It's not everyone's cup of tea, but if you they the EQ set right with high end head phones with beats it sounds like onkyo's 7.1 surround system.


 that's cool I didnt know DT put beats into axiom. I've switched over to CNA and use the audio hack for Franco kernel and it sounds amazing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

DHO said:


> Volume + has an emulator built in
> 
> Axoim/Patient Zero has REAL beats audio built in. I love it. It's not everyone's cup of tea, but if you they the EQ set right with high end head phones with beats it sounds like onkyo's 7.1 surround system.


Yea definately read that wrong. Not beats...best lol. That was funny.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## archbox (Mar 29, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> Anything that ends in oid basically. That's what Yongzh names is emulators and they are all rock solid.


Really? They haven't been updated in about a year, aside from the paid n64 one. Do they support higher resolutions that well, and multi-core, new GPU's, etc?


----------



## coolbry95 (Oct 13, 2011)

archbox said:


> Really? They haven't been updated in about a year, aside from the paid n64 one. Do they support higher resolutions that well, and multi-core, new GPU's, etc?


That's what i was wondering myself.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

The n64 emulators on PC have been dead for quite some time as well and the ones for android are mostly based on those. I think the emulator community mostly decided to move onto the gamecube/wii. As for the GBC ones...never really paid attention to them.


----------



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

I play playstation with the FPSE emulator... this is my vid.


----------



## chino0131 (Oct 15, 2011)

Nesoid and snesoid still running great here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## devlp1213 (Nov 20, 2011)

you can get the -oid emulators from the slideme Android market and side load them. I have nes,gbc,gba,snes,n64 ones and all work on my nexus. I bought them all when still in the official market couple years ok and pulled the lady updated apps before removal lol and all work fine

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

archbox said:


> Really? They haven't been updated in about a year, aside from the paid n64 one. Do they support higher resolutions that well, and multi-core, new GPU's, etc?


The one problem I have noticed with gbcoid is that portrait makes the game fuzzy. in landscape it looks better than my color ever did.


----------



## Lchupacabras (Sep 23, 2011)

doobie711 said:


> The one problem I have noticed with gbcoid is that portrait makes the game fuzzy. in landscape it looks better than my color ever did.


Haven't use it in a while, but if I remember correctly, there's a scaling option somewhere in the settings that let you change how it scales the picture; basically, instead of fuzziness you get larger pixels.

:3


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

Lchupacabras said:


> Haven't use it in a while, but if I remember correctly, there's a scaling option somewhere in the settings that let you change how it scales the picture; basically, instead of fuzziness you get larger pixels.
> 
> :3


just tried all the scaling modes to make sure i didn't miss anything first time around. Scaled- what it was set to, fuzzy in portrait. Stretched (fills landscape screen) still fuzzy in portrait. 2x not fuzzy but no longer spans the whole x axis of my screen. Original.... not even fun to play on. I'd need to get glasses to see it at this scaling modes. So sad development has all but stopped on these.


----------



## handscome45 (12 mo ago)

Xenia. Producing results comparable to the graphics of the original Xbox, Xenia is regarded by many as being the best of the best Xbox emulators on the internet. Not only does Xenia sound a little bit like the bad-ass warrior princess, but it can also play original Xbox 360 titles.


----------

